# BlueBury



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you ever had one of those days where you just feel kinda sad....kinda ho-hum....kinda blue? Poor BlueBury has felt that way much too long..."Why so blue?" you ask....hmmmm...I wonder.....mwahahaha


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks cool...the second picture just looks like a bunch of stuff to me I don't understand mechanisms...what does it do?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

skeletonowl said:


> Looks cool...the second picture just looks like a bunch of stuff to me I don't understand mechanisms...what does it do?


It is a basic piston/ reciprocating mechanism. It transfers the rotary motion of the motor into a back-and-forth motion. In this application, due to a single ring guide, the motion will also have a slight up and down capacity.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Exploring different territory for yourself Dave?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice dave would love to see the mechs in motion


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, Pyro...here ya go!
BlueBury :: BlueBury.flv video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/BlueBury/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/BlueBury/BlueBury


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

should be pretty good when you all done Dave ..wasnt sure on the blue when first posted but looks better now ...what kinda garb he gonna wear


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

*blues*

Nice bluesy shop tunes! haha Is that a reindeer motor? I like the grab action it will have.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

It looks like he's petting something. Am I warm? Or just crackin' smoke?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That's what I thought when I saw it... he's holding something in his hand and petting it. Do we really wanna know what it is?? It's not something Bucketman brought home in his bucket is it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Exploring different territory for yourself Dave?


Dave's no stranger to mechs...he's one of the best I've ever seen, it's just been a while since we've seen any from him. Remember his pneumatic recliner mech? Great job Dave!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice range of motion...I'm guessing he's blue, because he's petting his dead cat


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Dave, Now I have the Blues. Tell me you are not putting anything in that other hand. The effect of petting air is creepy. "psyco" Nice prop!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

very very clean and smooth mr dave! it has a very professional look to it and i am as always very interested to see what you do with the finish out (love ur 20$ mummy too btw) only suggestion i could possibly throw out there, and this is just a personal prefference when it comes to motorized props....is there any way to mix up the rythm a bit? or what about changing the speeds of one of the motors just stlightly? i think if you could get either the head or the hand to stall for just a few seconds it would be really impressive and even creepier and more realistic - - for example - if his hand stayed at a constant like it is - and his head stalled for a few seconds on its back and forth motion, it would seem like ur guy maybe saw someone looking at him and wants to look back for a few seconds either to make sure the person isn't going to come and hurt his little precious, or maybe hes more demonic and wants to put a curse on someone/something hes seen out of those creepy eyes? i dunno - i just like seeing motorized props that dont have that perfect rythm to them - but thats just me - hes looking amazing keep it up!

riley


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Dave's no stranger to mechs...he's one of the best I've ever seen, it's just been a while since we've seen any from him. Remember his pneumatic recliner mech? Great job Dave!


I stand corrected. Thanks for the reminder Doc. :googly:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

1031fan said:


> .is there any way to mix up the rythm a bit? or what about changing the speeds of one of the motors just stlightly?
> 
> riley


I know what you mean Riley. Actually, I have each motor running from a different voltage wall wart. The hand is on a 12v and the head is on a 4.9v. This has changed the speed of each motor slightly, but it still has a mechanical, timed look to it. You have got me thinking, though...without adding in additional circuitry, I wonder if there is a way to get the stalled and more random lookin head movement??? I have a few ideas I may toy with...got any tricks up your sleeve?

BoysinBoo/Joker/Revenant/Bloodhound....yep, a petting motion is what I was going for...as to WHAT (if anything) he will be petting..you'll just have to wait and see.....


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Please tell me he's gonna pet something like a dismembered arm


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Roadkill cat!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> I wonder if there is a way to get the stalled and more random lookin head movement??? I have a few ideas I may toy with...got any tricks up your sleeve?


Look up my $20 head turner prop for 2008. It has what you are talking about. Look, pause, look again.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

looking good Dave


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Another GREAT prop!!
I don't know how you do it Dave,
but blue is awsome!!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

corner haunt said:


> Nice bluesy shop tunes! haha Is that a reindeer motor? I like the grab action it will have.


Nothing like listening to Stevie Ray Vaughan and
building cool props!! :smoking:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Today I reworked the pvc framework to simplify and compact everything.

Before:









After:

















A quick word about his eyes... I pulled the LED and flicker circuit from a pair of tealight candles and wired them to the same wall wart as the head motor (4.9v dc) The eyeballs are roll-on deodorant blanks from monsterguts.com. The LEDs project a nice iris, and the 'whites' of the eyes constantly flicker...it is a very nice effect.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I _Love_ the eyes. I didn't know you were such a mech guru!!! I may have to hit you up for a lesson...?!?

This guy is getting better and better.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

He is so awsome Dave!!
I can't wait to see him all done up!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

BlueBury has spent some time in wardrobe this morning....here's his first test fitting. The clothing will get ratted up quite a bit, and the hat I just made him will not be yellow....


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That is soooo awesome DTD!!!! I'm taking notes, I just love the hand mechanics you did. 

Oh can you tell me what motor you used? That looks to be the perfect motor with built in mounting holes, I'm so tired of improvising and trying to figure out how to mount motors.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

He is freakin cool!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

buckaneerbabe said:


> That is soooo awesome DTD!!!! I'm taking notes, I just love the hand mechanics you did.
> 
> Oh can you tell me what motor you used? That looks to be the perfect motor with built in mounting holes, I'm so tired of improvising and trying to figure out how to mount motors.


The motor is here....it is a great little piece of machinery...quiet, torquey, easy to hook up. I have run it as low as 4.9vdc and as high as 12vdc...just wire it up to a wallwart and its ready to roll....
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16034


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks great Dave even in the yellow hat...


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Dave, just placed my order for 3 of those babies!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

buckaneerbabe said:


> Thanks Dave, just placed my order for 3 of those babies!!!


You won't be dissapointed...these motors really are great. BlueBury has been running all day long with absolutely no trouble. There is more talk about these in here:
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10750&highlight=great+motors


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE Dave...Blue is a good color for you.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

another stage of costuming...almost done now, I think. I'll hve to drag out a blacklight and see how the neon blue glows...I am hoping it will be good. If not, he will just get lit with regular bulbs.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is beautiful. How tall is it, he? Video with the old black light would be cool to see (hint hint).


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

An updated video clip...sorry for the bad cinematography...my camera just isn't designed to take great videos....

Allow me to introduce Mr. Emerson Blue, Sheriff, Judge, Doctor, and Mortician of SnakeBite, Wyoming.
BlueBury :: blue-bury001.flv video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/BlueBury/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/BlueBury/blue-bury001


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that turned out totally awesome ..
great movement for him
hope the blacklight turns out!!!
Love it


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee Whiz, that is one fantastic prop.
Great job as usual, Dave!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Another awsome awsome prop!!!!!
Man Dave, I don't know how you think these up,
but I wish I had your talent!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Mr. Emerson Blue, Sheriff, Judge, Doctor, and Mortician of SnakeBite, Wyoming.
Nice job Dave!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dave, your props are an inspiration - great work as always.

-TM


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes, they are inspirational...but what is he petting already??


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the movements.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Phil said:


> Yes, they are inspirational...but what is he petting already??


Ok...as much as I like keeping you all in the dark and guessing, here is the first draft (more of a 3-d rough sketch) of "Sue-Belle".

Emerson Blue led a life of greed, ego, and general mistreatment of the townspeople of Snakebite. His own private hell, imposed upon him by the elders ( a group of mystics) is to experience forever in death the one thing he never experienced in life....remorse.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

vid again.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh hell yes! The eye is fantastic. Thanks Dave!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

My hats off to you Dave!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

just incredible dave, the emotion, the costume! the motion! god, i can't tell you how much i love that your characters have a back story! it adds so much life to them!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, Dave that is SOOOO incrediably awesome!!! You are a master!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Who da man? Dave's da man! That rocks da socks dude!

-TM


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. It means alot to me.
I just got my order of sculpt or coat in, so i should be able to make some progress on Sue-belle this weekend....god, she creeps me out.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> Thanks guys. It means alot to me.
> I just got my order of sculpt or coat in, so i should be able to make some progress on Sue-belle this weekend....god, she creeps me out.


Sue-Belle??? Did I miss something here, or is this a new project?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

midnight_moon said:


> Sue-Belle??? Did I miss something here, or is this a new project?


Sue-belle is the tiny little corpse that was Emerson Blue's last and geatest mistake. ( the horrid little thing he will be 'petting')


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Snakebite ,Wyoming......
A pleasent 12 hour train trip on the Wasatch Valley and Grand Teton Railroad from scenic Vulture Hill, Nevada. 
Road trip anyone?

Great job as always, Dave


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Aw dave, your are so incredibly creative and talented. I love the story behind these props....excellent!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It looks so erie when you add in the background story. Great work.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your killing me Dave. I can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

You are twisted as usual Dave...Love it

Somehow I Just think it's hilarious some of the names we give our props....


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lilly said:


> You are twisted as usual Dave...Love it
> 
> Somehow I Just think it's hilarious some of the names we give our props....


It IS hilarious Lilly...but for me at least, when a prop gets to a certain point in construction a name usually just pops in my head...it is like the prop whispers the name to me. It builds a connection that allows the imagination to start to build a backstory, and that (at least for me) is what fuels me to imagine some of these off-the-wall details that I put into the props. Some of the details I have put in never even get noticed until I point them out to people....but to me it is almost like an inside joke that makes me chuckle just a bit when the certain detail IS overlooked. I know that sounds strange. Most of what I put into a prop, including the backstories and such, will never get noticed by the Tots, and sometimes won't get noticed or appreciated even on a forum where the details are "in your face". The names and the stories make it fun for me, and prop building is supposed to be fun.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> Allow me to introduce Mr. Emerson Blue, Sheriff, Judge, Doctor, and Mortician of SnakeBite, Wyoming.


So... he can arrest you, try you and pronounce you guilty in court, prepare and administer the lethal injection, and then bury you?

Sounds like Snakebite either has a very small population or a very streamlined government... is the city hall in the mayor's guest room? lol

Looks great Dave! Looking forward to seeing him with poor gruesome little SueBelle. So... those gnarly ol' Elders return to the limelight! I was wondering if they were going to stay stand-alone or if you were going to work them into some relationship with other props. I assume this connection was just something that evolved and came to be while you were working on him?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well said Dave..


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Revenant said:


> So... he can arrest you, try you and pronounce you guilty in court, prepare and administer the lethal injection, and then bury you?


Actually, for Emerson Blue it is all about the greed. Yes he can arrest you (guilty or not, makes no difference) He can also extort money from you to keep you from being tried in his court...if your pockets are deep enough, you just might go free. He also takes great pleasure in the seriously ill (especially those with wealthy families)....he takes the fee for their treatment, and when something just happens to go wrong, he collects for the burial.



> So... those gnarly ol' Elders return to the limelight! I was wondering if they were going to stay stand-alone or if you were going to work them into some relationship with other props. I assume this connection was just something that evolved and came to be while you were working on him?


yes, the connection arose while building BlueBury...alot of things have developed connections because of Emerson Blue and Sue-Belle. (stay tuned)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't forget to write the book and include pics when you are done...

Emerson Blue : The Untold Story


----------

